# Vlogging on youtube, good form of therapy?



## tjmarshall93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if I was to make a weekly anxiety vlog on youtube if this would be a good form of therapy? The only downside is my anxiety has gotten me to a point were I'm super anxious when ever i leave my house...:|

I was planning reading more self help books and do reviews on them, start taking my camera out in public eventually, do fitness updates, but mainly i'd just like to use Youtube as a way to vent. 
I keep thinking that i shouldn't because my videos will be super boring and no one will watch them. Or people will think im ugly because im super self concious about my looks. Or people that i went to school with will find my videos and the few friends that i have will think i'm wierd..

I have made videos in the past and posted them on youtube mostly just comedy with my cousins and i really enjoyed it.. These anxiety videos would be a lot more serious though, and a year from now i think it would be really cool to look back and see how much i've grown.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, I think this would be great! I just saw another guy on SAS who actually does this. His name one here is thisismeyo. His Youtube channel was a link at the bottom of one of his posts on here. I think that's how I found it. He's been doing them for over a year now. I only watched 2 of his videos but you should check them out.

I want to use Youtube also. Doing any kind of a video of myself would be an exposure. I've only posted ones with my chinchilla in them. I am in one practicing guitar, but not actually playing a song and I didn't talk in it. 

I think you should definitely try it! As long as you are prepared for the fact that you might not get hundreds of hits, you'll be fine. Keep the goal about you doing something you weren't able to do before rather than the number of viewers, and you will probably feel a lot better about yourself! 

And don't forget to post it here on SAS too! :yes


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

It sounds like you're already doing this, but I have to just encourage you to put some serious thought into whether you want that kind of thing out on the internet. Think about the fact that once it's out there, it's out there. How would you feel if it popped back up later on when you might be doing things like trying to get a job?

In case you can't tell, I think it's a really bad idea to vent on youtube. I also wonder if it would really help with your anxiety. I think it might have the opposite effect - you say you're nervous about people you know seeing them, so maybe you'd just be more anxious when you left the house, you know, wondering if anyone you know had seen them. I also think there's a weird sense of anonymity on the web, even if you're doing a video, and I'm not sure feeling comfortable on youtube would translate into being comfortable in reality. I don't know. Those are just my thoughs.

I wonder if you couldn't just do the vlog thing without putting it on youtube. Maybe you keep the venting videos to yourself so that you can look back on them later, and stick to more public type videos on youtube.


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY 100%! I started doing that... it gives helps you get used to talking for others (remember that most anxiety stems from our beliefs). You dont necessarily have to post it, you could also tape yourself and keep in it your hard drive.


----------

